# Hello - new to this board. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello. I'm looking for any advice from anyone more in the know than me (that's probably every one of you!)  

I've been a member of this site for a few months but am new to this board having had a diagnosis of PCOS from the consultant today. I've been having very heavy painful periods, twice as long as they used to be, for the past 4 months. The consultant was in 2 minds as to whether he should put me on clomid or send me for a laparoscopy. He opted to try me on clomid for 4 months as he thinks my problem periods are due to not ovulating, and review me then and if necessary I may then need a laparoscopy to check my tubes etc. 

I've read a quite a few post in a quest for as much info as possible and get the impression that clomid can be problematic if you're already overweight I need to lose at least 2 stone, but preferably 3-4 if I can and have read that the GI diet helps. I'd appreciate any advice/ recommendations from anyone who has tried this and been successful, and any other advice and tips that may help. Also if you've any tips on good books that are easy and effective, that would be great.

Thank you for any help you can give.

Kind regards Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi there,
welocme t the boards.  I have lots of GI diet books but haven't actually started on it yet.  Getting myslef in gear for it today!!


----------



## Catareta (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Rosie.

I swear by the GI diet. I have lost 17lbs so far. 
Key to success is gentle exercise  

Only had one menstrual cycle though, but better than nothing


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi  rosie 

I have pcos and have had lots of clomid in the past, i am also needing to lose more weight .

My gp was happy to prescribe me clomid even with my weight , i think it depends on your dr as to what they say is best for you 

I started the GI diet in Jan and have lost 3 stone , have about another 3 stone to go ideally but am feeling so much better 

Has metformin been mentioned to you ? as lots of pcos sufferers are given it to as lots of us are also insulin resistant, may be worth asking your dr about insulin resistant test and  metformin, since being on the met i have had almost regular cycles which for me is a miracle. I also found that the met helped keep my weight stable and others find it helps them lose weight too



love
suzie xx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I've recently downloaded some stuff about the GI diet - have a look on eBay if you're a member, I got an e-book for 99p! It was sent straight to me, its got a huge list of foods & receipe ideas, loads of stuff. 

Good luck with it all!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

ebay is great i got a set of three GI diet books for £5


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi there. Thank you so much for your responses and tips.

Gwen, I'm originally from Blackpool but have lived in Woolton (South Liverpool) for nearly 9 years. I too like my carbs a lot, but I've been reading a bit and have 1 GI cookbook already that says new potatoes are low GI and wholemeal stuff like bread & pasta is low GI too, so I'm going to give it my best shot. I'm afraid to say I'm a real technophobe, so how do I get on to the PCOS chat board? Sorry, I know it's a bit sad!!!  

Catareta, your weight loss has really inspired me. I always used to follow weight watchers and lost 3 stone on that, but had an accident and over the past year and a half it's gone back on. I started again on weight watchers, but it really hasn't been working for me. So I'm going to try the GI as it's recommended for PCOS sufferers. I started really well yesterday with a 45 minute walk and a summer fruit smoothie. Only thing I did have which was a bit dodgy was fishcakes with white breadcrumbs on. Today another 45 minute walk and no hi GI foods. I fear it's all going to go out of the window when we go out to a lovely Italian restaurant tomorrow evening for my dad's birthday!!!  

Suzie, again your weight loss is brilliant and definitely enough to keep me on the straight and narrow. I mentioned metformin to my consultant as I'd read that if taken for the 1st 3 months of pregnancy it can help prevent miscarriage in PCOS sufferers (this is a bit concern of mine as I miscarried last year and he said the PCOS was probably the cause). He agreed that it can but said he wanted to try me on clomid first. I was a bit disappointed as I need all the help I can get to lose this weight, but I'm happy to go with what he says because I believe he knows best. I think I might just mention it the next time I go though. I think he may want to see if I've been able to lose any of the weight myself??


YorkshireSue and Clare W, thanks for your tips too, I had a good look on the internet yesterday and managed to print off some general information. I also had a look on ebay as I wanted a general starting out easy to follow guide - I saw one, but then ended up getting it a bit cheaper from Amazon.

So, hopefully by the time I get my book and get a bit more clued up I'll be rearing to go. Am feeling much better for getting some daily exercise though, especially now the weather seems to be getting better.

Another thing my consultant said to me which shot holes in everything I've ever read, was that lying with a pillow under your bum after BMS is the worst thing you can do. He said that the 1st bit of ejaculate contains most of the sperm and the rest of it comes out to propel it up, but if left inside you can actually be toxic to the sperm, so you should get up so it can drop out. He used the analogy of a rocket that has to drop it's fuel tanks. I have to trust him as he's a very well respected fertility specialist, but I feel like I've been doing everything wrong for the last 2 year - what else might I be doing wrong

Thanks again girls. I look forward to chatting with you all again, and I'll let you know how I get on with the GI diet. 

Have a great Easter.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats a new one getting up after BMS i'm used to having my legs in the air lol.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Clare, you're right............I seem to have spent the last 2 years with my legs in the air or a pillow up my bum!    Seeing as that doesn't really seem to have worked too well for me I'm prepared to try my consultant's way. He also said a man can seriously increase his sperm count if he's anxious (and that's why girls having 1st time sex or rape victims have a much higher pregnancy rate), so I can feel some serious nagging coming on! He recommended going to my mum's for dinner and doing the dead there, although I think my dad wouldn't be too happy with that idea.  

Gwen, I must admit I don't know too many places around Liverpool, so haven't ever been there. Where do you live now if you don't mind me asking, and do you miss the place? 

Thanks for the link. Will the other girls mind if I just go on and start chatting?

Thanks again and     to you all.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Really trying to get stuck into this GI diet and have started reading my GI diet book and doing a few exercises and making some meals from it. I'll let you know how I get on. Just hope I'm as successful as you girlies!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well lets get the men anxious then!!


----------

